
Introducing Azure DevOps - GordonS
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-gb/blog/introducing-azure-devops/
======
GordonS
I've been using VSTS (Visual Studio Team Services) for a few years now, and I
think it's great.

But this looks like they've just changed the URL and stuck the name "Azure
DevOps" onto the VSTS site? Even the pricing and plans seem to be the same - I
really don't get how they're talking like they're launching something new,
rather than just having a rebranding exercise after buying GitHub.

